
Ask HN: What not to do with AWS Lambda? - sitajay
I am working on my thesis and I need advice from the AWS community. Lambda has become a golden hammer though it&#x27;s important to know how to use golden hammer properly. Once people starts understanding how to use it, they see golden nails everywhere!<p>With AWS Lambda, I have heard a lot of stories about what you can do and lessons to build an event-driven architecture. But I want to hear what are the part of architecture where you should absolutely not use serverless aka antipatterns. Here are few of what I have come across:<p>* async calls
* too many dependencies
* redundant functions
* too much granularity 
* shared code
* tight coupling
======
QuinnyPig
I'm giving an entire talk on this in two weeks at Open Source Summit Tokyo
called "Silence of the Lambdas."

You're on the right track, but a lot of poor use cases are less theoretical,
and much more "in the weeds." A great example of this would be "can't
guarantee execution within 300 seconds."

